# Professional Outdoor Spotlights?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

After going to Halloweekends at Cedar Point this past weekend I'm hoping to get my local haunt to buy some large spotlights but don't know where to look. Specifically I'm looking for those long black heavy-duty all weather rock-concert type spotlights that illuminate for about 50'. They also have a slowly spinning filter of some type that makes a neat visual effect through the fog. It's a neat effect to have an actor standing in front of one and all you see is his silouette through the fog.

Any lighting experts out there who can help me track these down?

DW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Well, I hear the local haunt will have between $1,000 and $2,000 dollars. I did such a good job last year bringing in my own props and helping them arrange their scares that they are letting me do almost anything I want this year. They're waiting for my ideas this week before they go buying.

I'm thinking maybe 2 or 3 lights.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Death

Are you referring to PAR-38 type light cans? If so, I don't believe they are weather proof, but I do have a link somewhere and they were not expensive at all.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Not really sure what I'm looking for but the ones at CP were permanently mounted outside so must not be PAR-38's.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If there is anything here http://visualeffectsinc.com/
I can help you out.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I finally found some information on what I was looking for. These are theater spotlights that CP buys used and throws out after the season. Not weatherproof. Here is the thread with some pictures and description:

http://www.thepointol.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=9447

The moving light effect comes from a gobo rotator. Looks like a new set-up would drain me of $500 or more.

Maybe there's a homemade solution.....

DW


----------

